# open celled sponge



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

does anyone know where to get open celled sponge in large sheets or blocks?


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

If you're willing to trek out to Vancouver, there's a store called The Foam Store at Broadway and Alma. I'm not sure how their selection of open celled foams would be, but I've heard generally good things about them.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Swiss Tropicals carries Poret Foam (probably your best bet for open cell foam for aquatic purposes). You may try to arrange a group buy as I know there is local interest in their product .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Swiss Tropicals carries Poret Foam (probably your best bet for open cell foam for aquatic purposes). You may try to arrange a group buy as I know there is local interest in their product .
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


doesn't April carry Poret, or something similar? Shoot her a pm.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope just a few used sheets left. 
I used to. But yes Swiss tropicals is the source.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Nope just a few used sheets left.
> I used to. But yes Swiss tropicals is the source.


That's what she said...... LOL

Thanks for clarifying April .

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

An expensive product but awesome. I bought a sheet before and cut out a block to use as a prefilter on a power head. After a couple years of use it still looks new.


----------

